# overabundance of trees???



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been doing landscaping and of course i love the foresty rural natural look so i was planting loads of trees and i went to talk to isabelle to see what my star status was at and she said we went down to three stars and was like we need more flowers (haven't gotten to planting flowers yet) but then she mentioned that villagers were complaining that there were TOO many trees!!
does anyone know...how many trees are too many? because i want to get the lilies of the valley...


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

You're ok if you keep it under 220 trees

Yep, it's BS, I'm never getting the 5 stars because my island is an environmental reserve


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 26, 2020)

according to this reddit post, the tree limit is 220 :O


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

I've heard conflicting information with some sources saying its a maximum of 220, and others stating its 190.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

Raz said:


> You're ok if you keep it under 220 trees
> 
> Yep, it's BS, I'm never getting the 5 stars because my island is an environmental reserve





EpicDoodle said:


> according to this reddit post, the tree limit is 220 :O





Khaelis said:


> I've heard conflicting information with some sources saying its a maximum of 220, and others stating its 190.



thank all...im like AAAhhh mega upset now....i wish i had known this later ;0; i wasted so much time planting trees for no reason then ;;;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

also do tree stumps count as trees?? or is it okay to cut down trees and leave their stumps


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 26, 2020)

220 is the maximum you can have w/o getting dinged by Isabelle (I just crossed the line w/ a bell tree today, naughty me.)
But only 190 trees will give points towards your 5 star rating, the rest you'll need to get with flowers.  You're basically allowed 30 extra trees, how kind of them.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> 220 is the maximum you can have w/o getting dinged by Isabelle (I just crossed the line w/ a bell tree today, naughty me.)
> But only 190 trees will give points towards your 5 star rating, the rest you'll need to get with flowers.  You're basically allowed 30 extra trees, how kind of them.


oh thats rlly good to know (also golly i really did want to have a foresty island but also 5 stars but i guess i cant have everything LOL)


----------



## foundtheseeker (Apr 26, 2020)

Shrubs count as planting trees for Nook Miles.  Does anyone know if they count toward the 220 limit?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

foundtheseeker said:


> Shrubs count as planting trees for Nook Miles.  Does anyone know if they count toward the 220 limit?


i hope to god not! i just planted a bunch of shrubs and if it counted as trees id die


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 26, 2020)

Nope.  Shrubs do not count, I was right on the max line before the shrubs dropped, and went ham with the shrubs and still maintain my 5*.

EDIT: Unless it takes longer for the shrubs to reach “maturity” than I expected and those were yet to be counted.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> Nope.  Shrubs do not count, I was right on the max line before the shrubs dropped, and went ham with the shrubs and still maintain my 5*.


Good to know!!! I was getting worried how much I was gonna have to stress about LOL at least I can cross shrubs off that list (Do they count as flowers? Cause Isabelle is basically begging me to plant flowers LOLOL)


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 26, 2020)

Yup. All the azaleas are in full bloom and still good In terms of rating.  Phew...


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2020)

i post lotsa trees because i wanna damn forest Isabelle


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 26, 2020)

Yep it's definately 220 trees, as I managed to sort my own tree problem by counting every single tree on the island and chopping down to 219 (extra one for a bell tree). Another thing to note is that shrubs don't count as trees, but bamboo does.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 26, 2020)

I was going for a foresty town too. I was in the middle of taking as many pine trees I could carry from the Nook islands for easy planting and was very surprised to get told I there were already too many. I wanted to add _more! _And my nook mile goals ask for several trees every day 

Glad to know the exact number, I'll be counting a lot of trees tomorrow



Foxxie said:


> Yep it's definately 220 trees, as I managed to sort my own tree problem by counting every single tree on the island and chopping down to 219 (extra one for a bell tree). Another thing to note is that shrubs don't count as trees, but bamboo does.


I was also hoping I could cheat the system with bamboo  Guess I'm going to be adding lots of bushes and get creative with potted plants.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 26, 2020)

I may try to get to 5 stars, nab a few lilies of the valley, and then let it drop again. I want lots of trees and I'm struggling with putting enough scenery out to make her happy. I hate cluttering my island up with too much stuff, so this is going to take some thinking.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 26, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Shrubs count as planting trees for Nook Miles.  Does anyone know if they count toward the 220 limit?


Fortunately, bushes and stumps do not count towards the tree amount. I think bushes actually fall under flower or town decoration aspect of the rating.


----------



## Peter (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a forest town and yesterday I got a 5-star rating, I planted no new trees but today it has gone down to 4-star and Isabelle is telling me it's because of overabundance of trees. I just chopped 6 down and she's still telling me the same thing so I'm very confused...


----------



## Thismumof.1.2.3 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have the opposite problem, I feel like I can barely move for trees on my island (I have the upper cliff areas as orchards) and Isabelle & Nook miles keep telling me I need to plant more trees! I haven't got any where to put then without not being able to move, stuck at 4* rating


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 27, 2020)

I have around 240 trees and my island would feel so barren if I took it down to the required limit. I can't even understand why there's an upper factor for the island rating... if we have enough fences, flowers and furniture we should be allowed to have as much trees as we want and still get 5*. I've managed to get the gold watering can D.I.Y. but I'm proud to have a 4* island and embrace my plentiful trees ^-^


----------

